# Spaghetti & Meatball Fattie



## hokiesmokie (May 12, 2009)

Another new fattie for me. I thought an Italian sausage fattie filled with meatballs, spaghetti noodles and sauce, plus some parmesan cheese might be a good one. I also had ingredients for another pizza fattie, so I did that one at the same time. I used lump with some apple chunks to provide the smoke.

Spaghetti & meatball assembly:







Just a basic pepperoni pizza fattie for the second one:





The pizza fattie got a bacon weave wrap:





About an hour into the smoke at 230 degrees:



Finshed products after three hours:



Sliced 'em in half to show the goods:



The spaghetti & meatball fattie was very good; I definitely would do another one, maybe with a little more spaghetti in it next time.


----------



## grothe (May 12, 2009)

Gonna have to try that spaghetti & meatball fattie.....that looks awesome!!


----------



## isutroutbum (May 12, 2009)

The spaghetti and meatball looks awesome!

One question: did you completely cook the spaghetti noodles, or were they al dente, or even pre-cooked?

Again, the fatty looks great! Thanks for sharing.

Best,
Trout


----------



## spirit deer (May 12, 2009)

I just made a fattie last night but have to try the spaghetti and meatball version sometime, too!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hokiesmokie (May 12, 2009)

I cooked the noodles al dente, hoping they would hold up to the extra cooking time in the smoker.  They came out of the smoker just about perfect.


----------



## rivet (May 12, 2009)

Gawd, I love the stuff we post! Incredible the ideas that come out of the forum and the successful try-outs. Excellent fatties my friend, and points for the originality of the spaghetti noodles. Seen pasta here, but not noodles. Good to go!


----------



## porked (May 12, 2009)

I think they both looked good, and both great ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dirtman775 (May 12, 2009)

NO WAY!!!!! That is awesome....good job man


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 13, 2009)

Now that is a very interesting idea. It looks like it worked.


----------



## mcmelik (May 13, 2009)

spegetti and meat balls.......What a good idea I will have to put that one on the have to list. It looks like the noodles held up just fine


----------



## mballi3011 (May 13, 2009)

Now thats one I never would have thought of but there are alot of things I see here I never would of thought of. Great idea


----------



## wutang (May 13, 2009)

I have done a lasagna fattie, but I think I need to try a spaghetti and meatball one now. Nice work!


----------



## the dude abides (May 14, 2009)

I'm sorry..a what?  Did you say a SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALL fattie?!?!  
I wish we could swear on here because that is ^$#^&ing awesome.  Totally hilarious but it totally worked.  You rock!  Mega points!


----------



## mcmelik (May 29, 2009)

Hokie I hope it's alright with you but I am going to make that one for the Wife's family  this weekend. They have no idea what a Fatty is. They are all going to be amazed...


----------



## thebodyman (May 29, 2009)

that is freakin crazy i am so going to try that too i cant wait til i can go visit my family i will be smoking fatties all day everyday with them, i will smoke so much that i will have a smoke smell on my skin that will never come off


----------

